# New Holland baler models



## lewbest

OK; want to pick yall's brains a bit. With hay season winding down I think this may be time to look for another baler. I just bale a small acreage; no custom work or anything like that. I mainly do it for enjoyment.

There are several auctions coming up soon where I'm hoping to maybe find one. It may be difficult as most folks around here still prefer wire bales so twine balers don't show up often but usually go cheaper than wire balers when they do. I definitely want a twine baler since wire is so high.

My question is mainly what (if any) of the older models I should avoid? Are there any of the older models (probably from the '60's or so?) that would be preferred? I don't mind working on one if parts are readily available; that gives me a "zero interest" (aka buy parts to get one going as my cashflow allows) and no payments to meet







BTW I have a 47 IH twine now that I'm using & a 214 WS JD I need to do a little "fixing" on & plan to sell the JD wire tie in the spring if I find a NH twine before then.

Any input appreciated!

Lew


----------



## hunt2r

I have a NH 276 Hayliner and it is a good baler. I think it was made in the 70's and you should be able to find one pretty cheap, $2500.00 range.


----------



## lewbest

Thanks; I'm going to make lists of "recommended" & "not recomended" before the next auction. I went to one Saturday night (in fact I just got back to the hotel) but no balers there. They will have a day sale in early October tho; probably will be some at that one.

Lew


----------



## Edster

The 315 was produced thru the 70's and into the 80's, it was replaced by the 316. Both excellent balers. Parts are available for both. Prices can range from $1500, to $5000.


----------



## OhioHay

I would stay away from a NH 310. I had one and everyone I know that had one had the same problem. They would not fill the non pickup side of the bale as full as the pickup side of the bale. It was replaced by a NH 311 which I have been told is a very good baler. I am partial to inline balers myself and feel you can't go wrong there.


----------



## freedomfarm

I just went through the same process. Ended up with a 315, which has the newer style feeding system. It makes nice bales. I believe (pretty sure) the new feeding system started with the 311 model and the 310 has the older feeding system. Anything from the 311 on up is the newer style. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there are a whole lot of changes from the 311, 315, 320 and so on up to what they sell today being the 575 . . . Of course watch the auctions and inspect them carefully, turn e'm by hand and watch em! I intended to buy one "for sure" at our local auction and almost all had problems which would have been unoticed to the untrained eye. Sounds like you have enough experience to tell though. There were 4 JD's 14 & 24T's and a 336, all had knotter issues, some people tried to hide! There were numerous 269's, 273's 276's and the likes, and then I saw the nice looking 326 I wanted to buy! After the 4th inspection I did I noticed underneath some burnt paint . .. what??? Careful inspection revealed that the pick head had actually busted off and been welded back on! They forgot to touch up the weld, otherwise I would have never noticed! Found a Trucker to deliver my 315 from friends in KY instead. Good luck!


----------



## lewbest

Thanks guys

I'll make notes on these posts but feel it's highly like I'll end up with something older than the 300 series. How do others (besides Hunt2r; he says he likes his) feel about those older ones (I'm guessing that the lower the number the older)?

Lew


----------



## Dave5264

I have the older NH 310 Hayliner. Works just fine, no issues except those caused by my own in-experience (jamming a knotter by not checking the old twine was cleaned out when I bought it).

We did 400-500 bales this summer, it worked well regardless of windrow size, no issue with density of bales, only 1 knotter miss que due to twine thickness.

I think regardless of the model/age of the baler, if you have someone with you that knows what to look for re knotter wear, and the plunger/knife edge, etc.. that would help

I had no clue what so ever re knotters and the mechanics of a baler, I had a local farmer check out my Baler and Rake before I bought them. I got the pair for $2500 CAD.

I also think general condition and evidence of maintenance is a good indicator no matter what your buying. you can tell if its been kept under cover in a shed or left out side, you can tell if its been cleaned out well after its season or if its still jammed with 3 seasons of hay chaff. you can tell if the knotters, chains etc have been greased, oiled or WD40'd etc. are all the pickup tines there ? etc etc.


----------



## sedurbin

The 273 is a decent old baler and generally sells at a reasonable price. I use mine as a backup now but it is reliable when I need it.


----------



## lewbest

Thanks guys

At least I don't see any "run away as fast as you can" from any models so far.









Lew


----------



## mlappin

hunt2r said:


> I have a NH 276 Hayliner and it is a good baler. I think it was made in the 70's and you should be able to find one pretty cheap, $2500.00 range.


Yup, just sold our 276 for $2500 this spring.

Hadn't even pulled it out of the barn for 4 or 5 years.

Course now that it's sold, I'm toying with the ideal of building an unroller.


----------



## raptor660jarhead

Hi, I am new to the baling scene also. I have done alot of research on the new holland balers. From what I see there aren't any bad new holland models. I recently purchased a new holland 320 baler after alot of research on it and my tractors capabilities. I have also found that the 269 and old don't have a super sweep head but can be converted. The super sweep head started on the 273 I believe. I see alot of 273s for sell. I seen them as low as 1200 all the way up to 4 grand. But, you have to look at how big a bale you want to make and how fast you want to make it. Yes, I also have heard that the 311 or 310 had knotter promblems. But, you always get bad ones when something is old and maybe the guy I was talking to didn't know what he was doing. Alot of variables. If you are just looking for a new holland baler I wouldn't go older than a 273. Just for parts availability. I hope this helps.


----------



## dirtfarmer

Ther are alot of 273s running in my area.....we had a 283 that we ran to death and rebuilt and ran some more....now my father inlaw has it and just loves it compared to his 273......dad had a 282 before the 283 and said it was twice the baler as the 283..put i dunno what the differance was between the 2.... i do know this...a 283 wil make a good 80lb bale real easy

matt


----------



## lewbest

OK I'm onto a 315 with some "issues" but I don't think it's got any problems I can't fix. I've looked at the parts breakdown on 
Messick's & can't figure out how the new feeding system works. Can someone enlighten me? All I've ever messed with is my old 214WS JD and the 46 & 47 IH balers I have. There's more details concerning the 315 in the thread "More NH square baler questions"

Lew


----------



## raptor660jarhead

What exactly is the promblem with the feeding system on your 315? Maybe I can look at my 320 and give you some awnsers.


----------



## lewbest

raptor660jarhead said:


> What exactly is the promblem with the feeding system on your 315? Maybe I can look at my 320 and give you some awnsers.


I'm not exactly sure; Steve sent me pix of his but looking at the pix of the one I bought I have some idea but won't know for sure for a week or so. I plan to leave here Tuesday after Labor day to pick it up; it's just a bit over 400 miles away from here. I'll fill yall in once I get it home









Thanks for the offer!

Lew


----------



## NCHayMaker

A couple folks on here have already mentioned but I would throw in a vote for NH 273...For someone doing small acreage they are great little balers. They are everywhere and you can probably find a real deal on one. We upgraded about 5 years ago but still have ours as a back up...We ran 60,000 bales through it before we ever had a problem with it.


----------



## lewbest

Thanks NC

I'm anxious to pick up that 315 next week; it may just be a money pit but we'll see. If it don't work out (I think it's cheap enough that if it looks too bad I can part it out & scrap the "heavy stuff" to break even) so not too much gamble i don't think.

Lew


----------

